# [WINXP] Schüler/Studenten Lizenzen ?



## Apollo (15. Dezember 2003)

Mal ne dumme Frage: Gibts für Windows XP eigentlich Schülerlizenzen, wie bei Office?


----------



## stephael (15. Dezember 2003)

Ja gibts.
Hab letztens mal gesucht und auf der Microsoft site steht, dass man Windows XP professional billiger kriegt.
So um die 80 €.


----------



## Paradizogeeko (15. Dezember 2003)

Um 80 € Billiger oder für 80 € ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Dezember 2003)

Geh zum Software-Dealer Deiner Wahl und frage dort nach. Ordentliche Fachhändler können günstige Tagespreise machen. Ich habe mein XP Pro für 130 Öre bekommen. Vielleicht läßt sich noch etwas bei der Schülerwersion herauskitzeln.


----------



## stephael (15. Dezember 2003)

Für 80€. 
Soweit ich weiß nur bei speziellen Händlern.


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Dezember 2003)

Wie geil! Vielen Dank für die Info. Da lauf ich am 26. doch glatt mal vor ins Einkaufszentrum und schnapp mir so ein Ding. *freu*


----------



## Grimreaper (16. Dezember 2003)

An Unis gibts Windows auch kostenlos (legal natuerlich).


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Dezember 2003)

Aber nicht an der ETH, der zweitbesten technischen Universität der Welt.  Da benutzen sie nämlich fast ausschliesslich UNIX.


----------



## Grimreaper (17. Dezember 2003)

Klar, auch hier haben wir ausschliesslich Debian auf den Rechnern (zumindest in der Informatik). Deutsche Unis (k. A. ob das auch fuer die Schweiz gilt) haben ein Abkommen mit Microsoft, die es Studenten erlaubt Visual Studio .Net, Windows Server 2003 (+Enterprise) und Windows XP Professional kostenlos runterzuladen.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## stephael (17. Dezember 2003)

Win Xp Home Update für 40 ticken bei http://www.cornelsen.de im Shop
kein Ahnung ob du da ne Schullizenz brauchst.


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von stephael _
> *Win Xp Home Update für 40 ticken bei http://www.cornelsen.de im Shop
> kein Ahnung ob du da ne Schullizenz brauchst. *



Du verstehst da etwas falsch  

Die Schullizenz kommt net von den Schulen, sondern du KAUFST eine Software mit Schullizenz (bzw. in diesem Fall Schülerlizenz). Du musst nur nachweisen das Du auf eine bestimmte Schule gehst


----------



## stephael (18. Dezember 2003)

So wars eigentlich gedacht. 
Aber is ging doch um Schülerlizenzen oder nich?
Auf cobra-shop.de win xp prof. für ca. 80 ticken

Welches win is besser für spieler oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. Dezember 2003)

Es gibt da verschiede Versionen der Lizenz. Es gibt lizenzen für Schulen, Uni usw - an die kommst du als Privatperson nicht ran. Dann gibts noch die SSL Versionen - diese bekommst du als Schüler, Student usw... Diese SSL Versionen gibts in verschieden Online Shops aber auch Lokal (bei uns z.B: im Media Markt)... Ein Solcher Onlineshop wäre zum Beispiel: http://shop.allmaxx.de/go/list!COMPSOFT1

Mehr Infos und Bezugsquellen -> http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/bildung/default.mspx


bye


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von stephael _
> *Welches win is besser für spieler oder gibt es da keinen Unterschied? *



Für Spieler gibt es keinen Unterschied!
Ist halt nur ein bissl mehr einstellbar für erfahrenere User


----------



## Tim C. (18. Dezember 2003)

> Abkommen mit Microsoft, die es Studenten erlaubt Visual Studio .Net, Windows Server 2003 (+Enterprise) und Windows XP Professional kostenlos runterzuladen.


Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen ? Weil da habe ich nun überhaupt noch nix von gehört.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen ? Weil da habe ich nun überhaupt noch nix von gehört. *


Wenns sowas gibt wird es hier stehen: http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/bildung/default.mspx

Ich kenn so ein Programm nur von Sun, die auf diesem Weg Star Office verteilen...


----------



## Tim C. (18. Dezember 2003)

Also das einzige, was ich jetzt so spontan finde konnte, war das hier
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/bildung/programme/hochschulen_msdnaa.mspx
und das gilt 1) nicht für alle stundenten und 2) gibt es da nicht alle von Grimreaper angesprochenen Produkte.

*Achselzuck*


----------



## Grimreaper (23. Dezember 2003)

[OT: Tut mir leid wegen der späten Antwort]

Also, ich hab mir mein Windows hier: http://msdn05.e-academy.com/msu_cs/ runtergeladen. 

Du solltest aber beim Rechenzentrum deiner Uni vorbeischauen, was die tatsächlich alles lizensiert haben.

Ich denke aber alle deutschen Unis sollten ähnliche Software anbieten (zumindest die TU Berlin sowie die Uni Erlangen-Nürnberg bieten beide das gleiche an).

mfg Grimreaper

P. S. Gilt tatsächlich nicht für alle Studenten, sondern nur für Mathematiker, Physiker, Informatiker und weitere naturwissenschaftlich / technische Studiengänge


----------



## stephael (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Für Spieler gibt es keinen Unterschied!
> Ist halt nur ein bissl mehr einstellbar für erfahrenere User  *



Hab letztens mal beim Händler nach gefragt, und der meinte ich sollte Pro nehmen da das besser für Spieler und andere Multimedial interresierte sei.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von stephael _
> *Hab letztens mal beim Händler nach gefragt, und der meinte ich sollte Pro nehmen da das besser für Spieler und andere Multimedial interresierte sei. *




DAS ist absoluter nichtssagender Schmarrn. Was soll das denn heißen? Pro ist besser für Spieler und "Multimedial interessierte" ... wo hat der Händler das her? Ist das ein Mediamarkt Mitarbeiter? Die wissen meist genausoviel: nämlich gar nix!

Die Unterschiede sind überwiegend im: administrativen Bereich, im Netzwerk (Remote Desktop & Co.), Multi-Prozessor Unterstützung, verschlüsseltes Dateisystem (M$ EFS), RIS und MUI.

Nachzulesen HIER:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/howtobuy/choosing2.asp

Meine Fresse... Kunden verarschen könnte ich auch, aber das ist Armselig....
Kein 08/15 Spieler braucht XP Pro ...


----------



## stephael (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Pro  ... wo hat der Händler das her? Ist das ein Mediamarkt Mitarbeiter? Die wissen meist genausoviel: nämlich gar nix!
> *



Hast recht ist nen Mediamarkt Mitarbeiter gewesen.

Und guckt mal auf educheck.de da gibts win xp prof für 66€ als Update-version.
Das beste Angebot was ich gefunden habe.


----------

